# Parmesan Fried Zucchini



## Cheryl J (Jul 31, 2014)

Tweeked a bit from the following recipe. I've made these several times and they are so good! 

The only things I did differently was to cut the zucchini into rounds instead of lengthwise slices because they are easier to turn and brown while frying, and I added a bit more garlic powder. I also used fresh parsley instead of dried, just cuz that's what I had and needed to use it up. 

I love these with ranch dressing - somehow the pic above looks like a huge bowl of ranch...it's only a 3" diameter tiny bowl, don't know how it ended up looking so big in the pic. 

Parmesan Fried Zucchini Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks really good, Cheryl!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2014)

That looks really delicious Cheryl. I've never made it myself but love to get it in various restaurants. I have to give it a try.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2014)

They look great!  And one can never have enough ranch dip, IMHO.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh!  I want to try that on eggplant!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh!  I want to try that on eggplant!!!



That coating is great on eggplant also oven fried chicken and pork chops.

I oven fry the eggplant on a baking sheet, that has been liberally coated with olive oil, in a 425 oven for 25 minutes, sometimes I flip the slices after 15 minutes sometimes I don't.  I do the chicken and pork the same way for a total cooking time of 35 minutes at 425.

Now I need to try it with zucchini!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice job.  Now I want some!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks, everyone.  I love this recipe. 

Princess and Bea, subbing eggplant is a great idea.  I'll have to try that. I just bought a few baby eggplants at the farm stand a few days ago, but I roasted them yesterday. They are so cute.  He should have some more tomorrow.

Bea, that does sound like it would be a good coating for chicken and pork chops, too.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 1, 2014)

I gotta try that! I saved the link. I now have a folder getting filled with the recipes I see here.

I wish I'd joined earlier. I had NO idea what I was missing.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Tweeked a bit from the following recipe. I've made these several times and they are so good!
> 
> The only things I did differently was to cut the zucchini into rounds instead of lengthwise slices because they are easier to turn and brown while frying, and I added a bit more garlic powder. I also used fresh parsley instead of dried, just cuz that's what I had and needed to use it up.
> 
> ...


Yummy! Those have been on my list of things to try. Along the same line, try the crispy zucchini fries. I made those recently. The dipping sauce was mayo, lime and sriracha. And they were baked!!! So no fussing over frying. Super crispy and delicious. I think I might have posted a pic. under a what's for dinner thread here. Here's the recipe I used:

*Crispy Parmesan Zucchini Fries*

Here's my meal (mine might be a little darker because I use whole wheat panko):


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 4, 2014)

Those look fantastic.  I wonder what dredging them through corn meal, much like fried green tomatoes, would taste like?  I can easily imagine broiling these in a hot oven to reduce the oil/fat content.  We've done it with green tomatoes and it works great.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 4, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Those look fantastic.  I wonder what dredging them through corn meal, much like fried green tomatoes, would taste like?  I can easily imagine broiling these in a hot oven to reduce the oil/fat content.  We've done it with green tomatoes and it works great.


You could always try the corn meal instead of flour, but maybe do the flour and panko first. As for broiling, I wouldn't recommend that. You wouldn't be reducing the fat content. These are baked on a grate placed in a baking sheet, so certainly easier than broiling. Broiling would require watching more carefully and turning. Baking requires no watching except to peek for color, and no turning. I use white whole wheat flour and whole wheat panko bread crumbs. I'm having these tonight with a steak.  Can't wait.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 5, 2014)

JanetMlr, those look really tasty, thanks for sharing!  Looks nice and crispy.  chiklitmanfan, if you're referring to my fried zucchini, thanks!  Sometimes good ol' fashioned fried in oil will do....as long as it's not an every day thing.


----------

